# Official Cycling Thread



## Heather Koch (Apr 13, 2015)

So I looked and I looked for a biking/cycling thread and couldn't find anything (if there is one...whoops).

Any who, the weather is getting nicer (at least for us Michiganders) so I just purchased a new bike and wanted to share my rides, etc.

So why not create a thread for other cyclists to do the same?!
______________________________________________________________________

Post your photos from your rides, of your bike, whatever! - Lets make this fun! 




Cycle on...


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 13, 2015)

(I will edit this tomorrow with some photos)

First ride of the year today.  Took a little 4 mile ride around the area and loved it!
All winter I've been "sick;" found out I have asthma and any physical activity I would do I needed to take breaks because my chest hurt horribly.  BUT being able to ride today with only one puff of my inhaler was so freshening!  The warm-ish air felt amazing. 

Anyone else ride??


----------



## runnah (Apr 13, 2015)

Bonus: you can see my sexy knees/calfs


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 13, 2015)

Ahh sexy indeed ;P LOL

Where do you ride mostly?  Glad to see I'm not the only rider here!


----------



## runnah (Apr 13, 2015)

Heather Koch said:


> Ahh sexy indeed ;P LOL
> 
> Where do you ride mostly?  Glad to see I'm not the only rider here!



During the week I'll ride the roads around my house to keep fit. On the weekends I'll go up the the local ski resort which has tons of nice trails


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 13, 2015)

I ride...around...lol. I don't like to drive in LA unless I have to, so instead I risk my life on a bicycle most of the time lol. 

There are some mountain bike routes around, but it seems kind of amusing that I would have to load the bike up and go to the park, and then load it back up and drive home.


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 13, 2015)

runnah said:


> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh sexy indeed ;P LOL
> ...



Nice, that is my plan as well. Minus the ski resorts, we have a few local trails (metro parks), so I am pretty excited to ride them.



rexbobcat said:


> I ride...around...lol. I don't like to drive in LA unless I have to, so instead I risk my life on a bicycle most of the time lol.
> 
> There are some mountain bike routes around, but it seems kind of amusing that I would have to load the bike up and go to the park, and then load it back up and drive home.



City riding! I like.  

LOL in your case your bike is transportation so I completely understand your disbelief of mountain bikers


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 13, 2015)

Controls by tltichy, on Flickr





Gary Fisher Sugar 293 by tltichy, on Flickr


The noble stead.  I've had this thing for 10 yrs and have only broken the frame once.     We've got some awesome trails in the Williamsburg area, and plenty of ski resorts in northern VA so there's no shortage of awesome places to ride.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 13, 2015)

Heather Koch said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Heather Koch said:
> ...



Heh, I actually used to use my mountain bike to traverse my family's ranch since we lived in a basin area, but in that case all I had to do was step out my front door and hop on my mountain bike. Now it's like, "Do I really want to spend 15-30 minutes in traffic both ways to ride my mountain bike when my road bike is right there?" If I lived farther in the desert I would be on my mountain bike _all_ the time. It's a slower but much more involved method of exploring.


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 13, 2015)

That is one 'sick' looking bike!! I am jealous!  You must take care of that thing like a child!



Those are all very valid points David!  It's all what you are willing to compromise


----------



## bribrius (Apr 13, 2015)

motor


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 13, 2015)

Back in the day I did a lot of riding. Just a neat thing around here. Rode all over the place. One winter I rode to Phoenix. Just  a great trip. Several trips up to San Francisco on a plane and then a ride around town. Many good memories. Still own an Italian Mondonico. Enjoy!


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> Bonus: you can see my sexy knees/calfs


That's a neat place to put the camera.
I've always had it on the handlebar 





I plan on putting the camera on my track bike next and getting the velodrome .. sooner or later.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Bonus: you can see my sexy knees/calfs
> ...



I keep trying to find the best location that shows the most and is not too shaky.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2015)

Makes sense.  Except I'm riding my '95 Trek Carbon Fiber Y bike which is a monocoque body  and no real seat tube.  So the handlebar is the only place to put it except maybe the seat horn ...
Helmet is no good because I go through too many tight places and I had my helmet ripped off once, and nearly ripped me off the bike.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Makes sense.  Except I'm riding my '95 Trek Carbon Fiber Y bike which is a monocoque body  and no real seat tube.  So the handlebar is the only place to put it except maybe the seat horn ...
> Helmet is no good because I go through too many tight places and I had my helmet ripped off once, and nearly ripped me off the bike.



Try a chest mount.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 14, 2015)

When I was young and growing up in the downriver Detroit area I biked everywhere until I got my first car when I was 21.  Back then, I was mostly riding my stripped down Fuji for speed and distance or a Schwinn Cruiser for fun.  A favorite ride of mine back then was about a 60 mile round trip from home in River Rouge down to Sterling State Park for a dip at the beach.

These days, it's just a cruiser for me, as I'm in no hurry anymore to get anywhere.  I bike short distances around the sleepy little village in Norther Michigan where I'm retired these days.  Up to the post office to check my PO Box or a local restaurant, the hardware store, etc.  I also like to ride a bit with my granddaughter.  We ride down to the river locks down the dead end gravel road I live on, mostly.  That's where that photo was taken.


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2015)

I picked "cruiser" even though I seldom go anyplace.  I rode my bike to college for five years, then parked it for a very long time.  

Just last summer I got it fixed up with new tires, chain, and a different type of rear rack so I could run errands around town.  It's been covered since last fall.  

I also talked my wife into getting a new bike, even though she doesn't enjoy cycling.  The plan is to ride up to the park and around the lake in nice weather.  

I'll get the bikes out and take some photographs now that there is an official bicycle thread.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense.  Except I'm riding my '95 Trek Carbon Fiber Y bike which is a monocoque body  and no real seat tube.  So the handlebar is the only place to put it except maybe the seat horn ...
> ...


Yeah, but I use a simple P&S, and a mini tripod taped to the stem/handlebar.  I started doing this a long time ago before I even heard of GoPro.   So I'm not going to tape a tripod to my chest  lol.

I'm looking at a new action sports video camera though ... see what happens.


----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2015)

This be my road bike (the orange and blue one):



Day 97 - Bikes by limrodrigues, on Flickr

This be my mountain bike (not the Cannondale, but the crappy one behind it.)


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 14, 2015)

Loving all these bike stories!

A GoPro sounds pretty cool to have to video your route.  Right now I just use my phone for the route, distance, speed, calories, etc.  Been looking for a nice phone bike mount as my current one falls off every bump/turn... 

A few years back I found 5 vintage schwinn bikes in my grandpas barn (and I mean vintage) they were my mom's and her 4 sisters bikes back when they were kids!  Then there was this really old 1920's bike that looked like it came straight out of the war.  It was awesome!  I sold all of them except my moms and I am looking to get it back into working order.  I don't want to make it "look" new again because I like the vintage feel to it, so new tire tubes, break lines, some hard core rust repair, etc.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought this for my iPhone ==> Amazon.com BikeConsole Lite MountCase iPhone 6 4.7 Waterproof Bike Mount and Case Kit with RainGuard Cell Phones Accessories

But after a few times of the iPhone being on the handlebar and being a distraction I just put it in my pocket and just use my simple Avocets.  I used a Bluetooth Heartrate monitor, Speed/Cadence sensor too on my bikes.  I then upload the info to Strava.com so I can see the route that I take, even if it is in circles !!


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2015)

I use strava and love it. Good way to track.


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2015)

Sheesh!  Feeling inadequate again!  

I have only the one bicycle.  

And I've never installed a camera on it.  

And I probably won't.


----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2015)

Designer said:


> Sheesh!  Feeling inadequate again!
> 
> I have only the one bicycle.
> 
> ...



Well, I only have two bikes because Buzz is very mechanically-inclined and loves to tinker - gets downright obsessive about it. When we decided to start biking on a regular basis, we just got crappy starter bikes to see if we enjoyed enough to continue. Since then, he's gotten better second-hand bikes and frames and fixed them up for both of us. The road bike was a surprise birthday gift for me, in fact. He even painted it blue and got orange parts and put a Gator sticker on it for me   The other bike is my second mountain bike - finally got rid of the crappy starter one.

I haven't ridden in a while, though. He still rides often, but I didn't ride all summer long last year. I'm hoping to change that this year.


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2015)

Linda has balance and coordination issues which makes cycling a scary adventure, even on residential streets.  She never had a bike as a child, and is not as enthusiastic about riding as I am.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2015)

Designer said:


> Linda has balance and coordination issues which makes cycling a scary adventure, even on residential streets.  She never had a bike as a child, and is not as enthusiastic about riding as I am.


try a tandem


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> try a tandem


I'm thinking about it as of your post.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2015)

My oldest has balance & coordination issues
but rides on the back of a tandem just fine


----------



## Fred Berg (Apr 14, 2015)

My bike has handlebars, two wheels and a frame. It's taken me far and there's been little pain; we have no connection: it has no name.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2015)

Designer said:


> Sheesh!  Feeling inadequate again!
> 
> I have only the one bicycle.
> 
> ...


 Me too...  a rather well worn Marin 29'er, with around 5-6000 miles on it.  The front fork has to stay locked out because the pressure seals have let go, the mid-range chain ring is worn to the point where the teeth are sharp enough to cut yourself with.  I probably should look into a replacement for it, but it bugs me that you get so little use out of something so expensive.


----------



## bhop (Apr 14, 2015)

I commute to work 2 or 3 days a week (depends how lazy i feel) It's about 12 miles one way, which wouldn't be bad at all if it weren't for the whole commute home being uphill.. yeah, the whole ride.  It kinda takes some of the fun out of it.  It takes almost the same amount of time to drive in L.A. traffic, so at least I get exercise and don't have to sit in it.  Sometimes I ride my roadie, other times my fixed gear.. again, depends how I feel that day.




Selfie With Bike by bhop, on Flickr

My girl's bike.  It's small for me, but I rode it to work a few times.  It's a 3rensho built frame if any of you guys know what that means.  It rides so nice. I wish it were my size.



3Rensho by bhop, on Flickr




Fun Ride by bhop, on Flickr

Bicycles - an album on Flickr


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 14, 2015)

I've only ridden a road bike a couple times and it was smooth for flat surfaces but any bumps... EEK!



astroNikon said:


> I bought this for my iPhone ==> Amazon.com BikeConsole Lite MountCase iPhone 6 4.7 Waterproof Bike Mount and Case Kit with RainGuard Cell Phones Accessories
> 
> But after a few times of the iPhone being on the handlebar and being a distraction I just put it in my pocket and just use my simple Avocets.  I used a Bluetooth Heartrate monitor, Speed/Cadence sensor too on my bikes.  I then upload the info to Strava.com so I can see the route that I take, even if it is in circles !!View attachment 98905



Does that mount stay put?  Did you like it other than the distraction? Have you ever heard of these??


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 14, 2015)

Also I didn't get time to go capture any pics this evening, so I hope tomorrow is as nice!


----------



## Tee (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm into road cycling.  Once upon many years ago, I was a competitive road cyclist.  I'm hoping to be racing in 2016.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2015)

I still have my original 10-speed bike that I bought when I was 18, rode pretty much every day till I was about 25, and now still ride on weekends.  The rims, spokes and tires have been changed many times, although I still have the original frame, seat (leather), handle-bars and deraillers.  Probably on my sixth chain.  Will have to take it out again and give it a thorough tuneup, with new brake pads, new cables, new ball-bearings, and probably a new chain.  Longest trip I did on it was about 2500 miles in Europe (over 30 days), and a 1,200 trip (10 days) in New England.  Between the training rides, the trips, and the many days I've rode it just for fun, I've probably put on at least 100,000 miles on it.  For a simple touring bike, we've been in lots of places and seen many things.  Life really is better on a bike.  Everyone wants to talk to you, and I used to get offers to sleep over in people's homes when they learned that I was going from here to there over several days.  Once the weather warms up enough, I'll post some images.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2015)

Tee said:


> I'm into road cycling.  Once upon many years ago, I was a competitive road cyclist.  I'm hoping to be racing in 2016.
> 
> View attachment 98941 View attachment 98942



All carbon?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2015)

Heather Koch said:


> I've only ridden a road bike a couple times and it was smooth for flat surfaces but any bumps... EEK!
> Does that mount stay put?  Did you like it other than the distraction? Have you ever heard of these??


The link I gave is a quad lock device but it also includes a case, in that example for an iPhone 6.

The quad lock you listed uses an adhesive to stick something like a cell phone to it if it adheres - read all the exceptions on that list.  It also uses zip ties to hold it on.

The one I listed you put the iphone in it (or other cases for other smart phones, or other devices) and it's on the handlebar.  The case has a quad lock on the backside and it's very sturdy.  It has a locking bucket to keep the mount to the handlebar or stem and is easily removeable by unscrewing the bucket lock.  I have yet to put it on my MTB for a test but I don't see a problem.  I move quickly in rough terrain so I doubt you would have a problem.

it's very good if you don't know where you are going, and enjoy looking at that stuff.

But I used to race several decades ago even before cyclocomputers were around.  And I use very simple ones that show me speed and distance .. the rest I don't need to see. So I put my iPhone in my pocket to track all the data that it stores - heart rate, speed, include/decline, cadence, etc.

I'm never going to race a road race / criterium again but I plan on doing TTs and the bike part of relay traithlons .. I've got my 17 year old bike out of the mothballs to do this and have fun.     Not the greatest of pics but  I didn't have the room.



Bikes04-01 - Copy1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2015)

bhop said:


> My girl's bike.  It's small for me, but I rode it to work a few times.  It's a 3rensho built frame if any of you guys know what that means.  It rides so nice. I wish it were my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 3Rensho by bhop, on Flickr


It's my size 

I know 3Rensho well.  I recall when those were out on the road.  A few friends of mine had them.  My bikes back then were Pogliaghi, Guerciotti & Tomasso, such as this which had a Campy 9spd Titanium/Carbon upgrade a while ago.  The current wheels are Mavic 280GELs - sorry for the bad BG .. I was in a hurry



150 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## b_twill (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey another Michiganian!  Woo-Woo!
My wife and I both will bike to work during the summer, with our 'warmish' weather we've been having we're starting to ride more.  Feels great after our long and very cold winter! 
On weekends we'll usually take a 16 mile ride around town.  It's one of our favorite things to do during the summer!


----------



## Tee (Apr 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm into road cycling.  Once upon many years ago, I was a competitive road cyclist.  I'm hoping to be racing in 2016.
> ...



It is.  I decided to open the wallet on this purchase.


----------



## Destin (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm a fellow cyclist! Used to be a CAT 2/sport class mountain bike racer when I was in better shape (17-20), and I miss it. Now I'm limited to 5-10 trail rides per year due to time constraints of adult life. I use the mountain bike to access remote areas for photography sometimes as well. Haven't been out yet this year, but heres one from last summer:


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't generally take my camera on my bike because I'm rather clumsy and prone to hurting myself (I've got the whole "go limp and brace for impact" down to a reflex), but here's about the only photo I have of my bike. Yes, it's goofy lol.

It's a Benotto...something. 1980's, steel frame. Vintage enough for the hipsters with their fixies to notice and comment.


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 15, 2015)

SWEET!!! I used to do MTB but stopped for a few years. I am trying to pick it back up recently, still have a lot to catch up.
Things that I "discovered" to be new to me since I last rode:
1. There are now different helmets for MTB and road biking.
2. Adjustable travel front suspension.
3. I am new to hydraulic disc brakes, used to have mechanical ones only.

Recently I just got a used bike from a friend. It's Cube AMS 125, not quite sure what year it came out or how much was its MSRP, but for the components on it, I got it for a pretty damn good deal. Can't wait to take it out for the first time. First time in 4 years!


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 15, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> > I've only ridden a road bike a couple times and it was smooth for flat surfaces but any bumps... EEK!
> ...



Thank for that!  I actually went ahead and purchased the annex quad lock specifically for the iphone 6.  Basically narrowed it down to reviews and ratings.  If I don't like it I will return it for the one you recommended.  The only thing (as you mentioned) that makes me nervous are the zip ties.

That bike is darn cool looking!



b_twill said:


> Hey another Michiganian!  Woo-Woo!
> My wife and I both will bike to work during the summer, with our 'warmish' weather we've been having we're starting to ride more.  Feels great after our long and very cold winter!
> On weekends we'll usually take a 16 mile ride around town.  It's one of our favorite things to do during the summer!



Yes I love Michigan!!   This weather feels like i've been re-born again, no joke.  Our winter was absolutely horrible.  Ever since we've had nice sunny days, I've spent probably 40% of the day outside, I just can't get enough of the sun!!  That is ultimately my dream!  I would love to be able to settle with my hubby and take long bike trips.  Now that is what I call a day to relax! haha



molested_cow said:


> SWEET!!! I used to do MTB but stopped for a few years. I am trying to pick it back up recently, still have a lot to catch up.
> Things that I "discovered" to be new to me since I last rode:
> 1. There are now different helmets for MTB and road biking.
> 2. Adjustable travel front suspension.
> ...



1. I just picked up one of those 'different' MTB helmets, love it!
2. This feature is actually quite nice!  Being able to lock the suspension for road routes is prime 
3. I don't think my bike has this?...

The CUBE looks like a nice bike!  Get out and ride!!!


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 15, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> I don't generally take my camera on my bike because I'm rather clumsy and prone to hurting myself (I've got the whole "go limp and brace for impact" down to a reflex), but here's about the only photo I have of my bike. Yes, it's goofy lol.
> 
> It's a Benotto...something. 1980's, steel frame. Vintage enough for the hipsters with their fixies to notice and comment.
> 
> View attachment 98958


I love ALL bikes, so "vintage" and rideable is prime!!


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 15, 2015)

We didn't get to the trails today (friday!) but wanted to post these, as I promised.  My sister just picked up hers tonight.  




_HKP3698 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




_HKP3704 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## Joves (Apr 15, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Me too...  a rather well worn Marin 29'er, with around 5-6000 miles on it.  The front fork has to stay locked out because the pressure seals have let go, the mid-range chain ring is worn to the point where the teeth are sharp enough to cut yourself with.  I probably should look into a replacement for it, but it bugs me that you get so little use out of something so expensive.



You do know you can just buy the chain ring and replace it. Right? I used to replace mine all the time though not for wear, but to change ratios for a particular race. Same with rear cogs. 



Tee said:


> I'm into road cycling.  Once upon many years ago, I was a competitive road cyclist.  I'm hoping to be racing in 2016.
> 
> View attachment 98941 View attachment 98942



Good luck with that.

Unfortunately I cannot ride anymore. Too much damage from racing, and being in the wrong part of the packs at the wrong time. I rode from about 76" till 98" until it all caught up with me. Also getting hit by bigger things a few times did not help either. If I did ride it would be road though. My last bike was a Fuji Professional with Sun Tour Superb Pro components, and a set of Matrix ISO-C rims that I built. I liked that bike till that guy in a car wrecked it when he ran a stop sign.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> I keep trying to find the best location that shows the most and is not too shaky.


I just ordered myself a new action camera .. not a GoPro .. I have limited funds and got a Polaroid XS100 for cheap.
This video from a few years ago was really shaky.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2015)

Joves said:


> .... My last bike was a Fuji Professional with Sun Tour Superb Pro components, and a set of Matrix ISO-C rims that I built. I liked that bike till that guy in a car wrecked it when he ran a stop sign.


The old Suntour Superbe Pro stuff was nice.  I never used the road equipment but was sponsored by Suntour on the Track and had their entire Superbe Pro track kit which is still on my track bike.


----------



## runnah (Apr 16, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Joves said:
> 
> 
> > .... My last bike was a Fuji Professional with Sun Tour Superb Pro components, and a set of Matrix ISO-C rims that I built. I liked that bike till that guy in a car wrecked it when he ran a stop sign.
> ...



I always have to laugh when people say photographers are gear obsessed... "Oh this stem is .0001 grams lighter so I must have it!!!".


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> I always have to laugh when people say photographers are gear obsessed... "Oh this stem is .0001 grams lighter so I must have it!!!".



It's FAR worse with Musicians.

For a camera it's which body, then which lens.  Then a few accessories.

For a musician (like saxophone or clarinet) it's which horn body .. vintage or modern.  Which pads and resonators .. how high of keywork, tension & type of springs, type of lacquer, neck design, mouthpiece - how the mouthpiece was faced, reeds ... ligatures .... then if the player has a bad embouchure and air support it doesn't really matter. lol

Cameras are simple by comparison of "gear"


----------



## runnah (Apr 16, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I always have to laugh when people say photographers are gear obsessed... "Oh this stem is .0001 grams lighter so I must have it!!!".
> ...



I am not familiar with music but I do remember a thread that went on for pages about the best kind of cables for brakes.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 16, 2015)

The weight obsession by some cyclists was (and probably still is) kinda nuts.  So much angst about a few grams here and there, whereas a good crap will usually get a better weight reduction than all that drilling out of the various metal pieces.  Of course, this is spoken by a guy who did touring with maybe 80 lbs of gear on the bike (kitchen, bedroom, haberdashery, supply closet) when I was doing longer-distance touring.  You knew you were in shape when you could pedal that load up a 25% grade.  Fortunately I only had to do that a few times - once in Cornwall, once in Brittany, and a few times in New England.


----------



## Destin (Apr 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



The only weight I ever cared about when I was racing was rotational weight because that does make a huge difference. Heavy frame, not a big deal. But spinning heavy wheels sucks. My cousin has a carbon fiber niner mountain bike that was outfitted with XTR everything. He spent like $3500 switching to SRAM XX drivetrain components because it shaved 3/4 of a pound off of his bike. Just ridiculous haha


----------



## runnah (Apr 16, 2015)

Destin said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Exactly. I am a big guy who is rough on his equipment so strength is more important than light. During my bmx days I destroyed many a part before I just switched to the heavier more durable parts.


----------



## Joves (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I will say my only concern on weight was the wheels for the most part. I liked climbing, and while the whole bike being lighter was nice, having light wheels helped in getting up the hills faster. Especially true when you rode mostly in the northern Arizona, and would drop down off the mountain, and have to return through either Oak Creek, or up 11 mile hill. 
I think pretty much every hobby has gear obsessed people in it. If I had been gear obsessed when cycling then I would have had the Lightspeed Titanium when it came out. That would have been at the time the ultimate look at me toy.


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 18, 2015)

So my sister and I with our two friends went for a trail ride along old railroad tracks (miles and miles converted to walking/biking trails).  We planned on 3 miles but ended up doing 11 miles.  It felt so good!  Pictures aren't available as we were trekking through the trails!


----------



## Life (Apr 21, 2015)

I ride a lot. Ill get some pics up of my 'Racing' bike up sometime... I just use it where ever, I choose it over driving to work sometimes actually lol.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2015)

Joves said:


> You do know you can just buy the chain ring and replace it. Right? I used to replace mine all the time though not for wear, but to change ratios for a particular race. Same with rear cogs.


  Well aware, however when you combine two front chain rings (one totally worn, one less so), a new rear cassette, front fork, front derailleur, and cables, it's starting to get north of the cost of a whole new bike.


----------



## Joves (Apr 21, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Joves said:
> 
> 
> > You do know you can just buy the chain ring and replace it. Right? I used to replace mine all the time though not for wear, but to change ratios for a particular race. Same with rear cogs.
> ...



Yeah pretty much. Which was situation normal for me back then. I had three bikes all road, and two of the frames I had for about 15 years with many component changes. I easily spent thousands on them all instead of replacing the whole bike. I liked them. What are chain rings now anyhow? They were dirt cheap back in the day. Unless you ordered something special. The other stuff such as derailleurs were not that much either. The best way to keep your new gears from wearing out like that is changing your chains frequently, and having a couple of different ones to use to keep them from profiling the gears.


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Apr 23, 2015)

As soon as my hand/arm gets better (recovering from a broken wrist) I intend getting back on my bicycles. 1....1998 Marin Bear Valley (my favourite) 2...Dawes Galaxy (classic British tourer) 3....Giant SCR2.


----------

